

Tu and Twitter: Is it the end for 'vous' in French? - friggeri
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-19499771

======
DasIch
Germany also has a formal (sie) and informal (du) pronoun and even though the
latter is generally used over the internet, to the point that using the former
can be insulting, there is no impact on "real life".

